# Is this worth messing with?



## Charley Davidson (Apr 16, 2014)

It's a Dunlop 12" (I think) power hack saw. Wondering if it's worth the effort to get it running and painted then try to sell? Looks like it will be fairly easy to get running but I'm afraid it doesn't have a resale value. I can't afford to sit on it for a long period.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 16, 2014)

You might check Ebay for those to see what they are going for.  The small ones like that were bringing $100+, plus you could ship it, so it brings in a bit larger bunch of bidders.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 16, 2014)

There's a cute little Craftsman one going for $150.00 on Ebay


----------



## chips&more (Apr 16, 2014)

If you were to ask me, I’d say, no and sorry. Looks like a MAJOR restoration project and then when you are done its still going to be hard to sell. The only thing I can think of worth anything from those things is the saw blades from the larger machines. They can make good knife stock!


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 16, 2014)

Beats the heck out of my Armstrong hacksaw. It wears out long before the job is done. I'm keeping my eye out for one, but I couldn't make it worth someone else's time to do all the work on it. I would probably give $100 for one in pretty good shape.  For that price I would expect to have to add my own motor. Just what it would be worth to me, food for thought. Good luck on your project.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 17, 2014)

Sitting like it is it doesn't have much value, but fully restored it will probably only bring $150, maybe $200 if it looks and runs like new. Power hacksaws of this size are somewhat popular due to the smaller size, and they can even be set up to be bench top models.

I've got a Keller Hy-Duty 5A, which is much larger, but it was in tough shape when I got it. I got it for free, all I had to do was make a 700 mile round trip to go get it, but at least it ran when I got it. It is currently undergoing a rebuild and I will admit that I will have more into it than it is worth when it is done, but that's ok. It's 'Old Iron' and has that therapeutic effect as it does it's thing.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm leaning towards not getting it but I hate to see it sit out in the weather any longer. If I can get it for less than $50 I'll think more of saving it, if not it's fate is in someone else's hands.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 17, 2014)

Not wise Charlie, but If I got offered 2 grand for mine I'd say NOPE:::::::  Hacksaw blades way cheaper and available than band saw
blades, and my local hardware has them in 14 inch twelve packs.  Maybe I'll get scolded or maybe I just have a good one, but I like
things that I can set and walk away and the thing shuts itself off when done.   And beleive me, we really use it.   And yes we did have
a quality horizontal band saw and I gave that dispiccable blade eater thing away... Dont want to be boring but around here no-one
stocks band saw blades, so its Mail order and the wait for UPS truck.  thats all ..
sam

edit:  yes I know these are a 50 / 50 like a shaper machine, but my brain connected to my bones are also 50 / 50 so its right for me!

one rattle can of paint will make you feel better!!


----------



## Bcassel (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't know if it is worth the time to refurb it.  I got one, did a refurb and I won't let it go.  A very reliable, stable, self monitoring device.  I love mine.

Now, if you decide to part it out, let me know, mine has a few teeth missing on the riser block.


----------



## randyjaco (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd say that it would be a fun restoration, but I doubt you can make any money off of it. From a practicality point of view you'd do better with a HF band saw.

Randy


----------



## jagwinn (Apr 18, 2014)

Why does HOBBY MACHINIST appear in the banner if all projects hinge on $$$$$resale$$$$$ ?
Of course it is worth restoration...and the grandkids will fondly remember it.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 19, 2014)

jagwinn said:


> Why does HOBBY MACHINIST appear in the banner if all projects hinge on $$$$$resale$$$$$ ?
> Of course it is worth restoration...and the grandkids will fondly remember it.



Um, I didn't realize ALL projects hinged on resale.  But I make most of my living right now buying and selling, I also can't stand to see a machine get crushed but can't afford to save them all just for the sake of saving. Trust me I have a shop full of saves.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 19, 2014)

Buy it and soak it in a tub of Evapo-rust for a couple days.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 19, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Buy it and soak it in a tub of Evapo-rust for a couple days.



That would definitely take all the profit out if there were any

I went back to get it and this is what I found, They do not handle anything with kid gloves. I passed and brought home this instead.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 19, 2014)

That is a way cool glider!)


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 19, 2014)

LEEQ said:


> That is a way cool glider!)



Yes it is, I was hauling it around in the back of my truck & had someone want it (may be sold) and they invited me to a crawfish boil for tonight.


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 19, 2014)

I have 2 band saws but after I rebuild my Saw Master power hacksaw I don't use them anymore but I have them if needed.

Paul

I would have taken the saw.


----------



## decklow (May 16, 2014)

I have one that I got at the fleas for$20.00 Missing the vise which I made a useable variant. It is very accurate. The shut off switch lets you do other things as long as you oil the blade now and the or make an oiler.  I love it. Nice accurate cut offs to about 3" stock.


----------

